# Looking in Perry



## Katdaddy (Mar 19, 2012)

I would like to find a little hunting club to join that is within an hour drive of Perry.  My surrounding counties are Houston, Peach, Crawford, Pulaski, Bleckley, Dooly, and Macon.  I have not hunted in a few years from lack of a place to hunt and now I'm ready to join a club.  I like to hunt anything that is in season.  I am 33 married christian with a four year old daughter.  I do not drink and I am a veteran with firearm and safety experience.


----------



## ttwodog (Mar 19, 2012)

I know Oaky Woods Family Hunting Club is adding new members.  Try there website has more info.


----------



## Flynbryn05 (Mar 26, 2012)

We just had our club meeting and we are looking for members. We have approx 1800 acres and now have 30 members. Dues are $650. The club is located between Lizella and Roberta and 80. I live in Byron and it is 22 miles from the house. If interested,  email me at tmhd1990@yahoo.com. We have 15 spots full, with 30 people from last year probably fighting for the remaining 15 spots since they did not attend the meeting and do not know we are down sizing.

The club has a pretty good road system, a camp sight, hog, pigs, deer.


----------



## church (Apr 15, 2012)

we have 653 acres in monoe co. off of lindsey rd and hwy74.we will have ten members total at 790.00 a piece call 478-994-3374 home or 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------

